# Poppet's mansion



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

It finally came! (Well it didn't take a long time as I only ordered it on Sunday night but if felt like a long time to me )










The extension bit is pink lol  His favourite colour! And the bars are blue... I expected them to be yellow like they are in the picture but thats good as I wanted them to match


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

oh yeah and please excuse the extremely disgusting looking wall our house is horrible lol


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww thats a really nice cage !!! Where did you get it from ??


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

BeesBella said:


> Aww thats a really nice cage !!! Where did you get it from ??


well i got the first bit off ebay... and then I bought an extension level for it off UK pet supplies which was about 23 pounds


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow, it looks a lot more expensive than that ! I love the way you have a Poppets box at the top ! Very very cute !


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahaha  Well together it has probably cost me about £50 but oh wel it was worth it lol


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow that looks mint, Lucky little poppet
Love the poppet pack on the roof also, Lovely touch 

I'd love to have one of them cages, I'm afriad i'd feel to camp having a big pink cage in my room


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh wow that looks fantastic.  Poppet is one lucky little hamster.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

SilentChev said:


> Wow that looks mint, Lucky little poppet
> Love the poppet pack on the roof also, Lovely touch
> 
> I'd love to have one of them cages, I'm afriad i'd feel to camp having a big pink cage in my room


Loll it is a bit pink isn't it 

I hope poppet doesn't mind as he is a boy!


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

thats awsome hun  i really wish i didnt sell my imac now


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

im really thinking about getting one, maye even two of these as 2 of my dwarfs are desperate for bigger cages as they are living in small temporary cages as they had to be seperated, although i do move them round regularly so they all get turns in big cages. so i think i may be ordering one of these soon in work


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks fantastic, he's a lucky little man!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

He has more toys than my lot

I'm so jealous


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> He has more toys than my lot
> 
> I'm so jealous


Does he? i was thinking earlier that he didn't have enough lol


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I love it! Has he ventured to the top yet??


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow that looks great!

What a lucky Poppet


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wish my Imac would hurry up and come.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

That cage looks amazing


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I love it! Has he ventured to the top yet??


yes he runs around on all the levels now


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

hehe...My Rolo is in one of these and he told me the other day that Pink is indeed his favourite colour!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> hehe...My Rolo is in one of these and he told me the other day that Pink is indeed his favourite colour!!


That's good lol


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Me thinks that Poppet is very Lucky. I was going to sell my 3 tier Imac, like yours, but me thinks I might extend Rolo and Coco's cages!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Is £55.54 a good price for the Imac fantasy with the extension? 
Are they safe when you had extensions on or do they wobble?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Is £55.54 a good price for the Imac fantasy with the extension?
> Are they safe when you had extensions on or do they wobble?


Um... its an okish price, I paid £25 for the main cage second hand on ebay, and then got the extension from uk pet supplies for about 23 pounds so i think i spend just under £50 pounds but it depends if the one you are looking at is new or not?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Um... its an okish price, I paid £25 for the main cage second hand on ebay, and then got the extension from uk pet supplies for about 23 pounds so i think i spend just under £50 pounds but it depends if the one you are looking at is new or not?


Yes it's brand new with free delivery from here

Imac Fantasy Hamster Cage 58 X 38 X 38cm - Hamster Cages

Also would you think they are big enough for a Syrian with the extension on or not?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes it's brand new with free delivery from here
> 
> Imac Fantasy Hamster Cage 58 X 38 X 38cm - Hamster Cages
> 
> Also would you think they are big enough for a Syrian with the extension on or not?


ummmm it would be big enough... if i had a syraian in it i would probably have 3 extensions though but thats proabbly just me lol 

also if it was a fat syrian they might have trouble with the tubes but you could always put a ladder in or something instead


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done on a great cage Flissy!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmm maybe better then taking Jasmine the Russian out of the hamster heaven and putting the new Syrian, Misty in there I think.
Wanted another hamster heaven really but can't get one anywhere as pets at home have none in and there is none on ebay near me.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Hmm maybe better then taking Jasmine the Russian out of the hamster heaven and putting the new Syrian, Misty in there I think.
> Wanted another hamster heaven really but can't get one anywhere as pets at home have none in and there is none on ebay near me.


awwww they seem to have hamster heavens online though? it doesnt say they are out of stock any more 

i think the imac is a great cage for russians


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> awwww they seem to have hamster heavens online though? it doesnt say they are out of stock any more
> 
> i think the imac is a great cage for russians


No it doesn't say they are out of stock until you click on it to add it to the basket and then it says they haven't any stock.
Think I will get another imac and then sell my ovo loft and extensions on ebay if possible. Only had them about 4 months so still in excellent condition cos dwarfs don't seem to chew like syrians do do they.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> No it doesn't say they are out of stock until you click on it to add it to the basket and then it says they haven't any stock.
> Think I will get another imac and then sell my ovo loft and extensions on ebay if possible. Only had them about 4 months so still in excellent condition cos dwarfs don't seem to chew like syrians do do they.


Oh thats a shame 

I forgot to say that it doesn't wobble at all with the extension on it, it seems quite stable 

Poppet doesn't seem to chew much at all... Whilst Sausage chews everything lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Oh thats a shame
> 
> I forgot to say that it doesn't wobble at all with the extension on it, it seems quite stable
> 
> Poppet doesn't seem to chew much at all... Whilst Sausage chews everything lol


Yes I find that with my hamsters - only the syrians chew the bars or plastic bits. Honey has nibbled all the corner out of her yellow platform on the hamster heaven and completely destroyed one of the green penthouses on the top so I had to buy another one.

I ordered an Imac from ebay last Sunday and he says he's sent it but I haven't got it yet. I don't know whether to order another from him but I want to see the first one before I do, or order from that other company that would probably be quicker as I can order today. I really need the cages ASAP.


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

Aww i bet he loves it


----------

